# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Race Fans On Saturday May 9 Th And May 30 Will Be Holding Races At Park Lane Hobbies On Us 30 In Dyer Address Is 1078 Joliet Street We Will Be Running 4 Classes Entry Fee Will Be 10.00 Pay Out Is 50% We Will Run Mod Tjets, Afx Magnatractions With A Stock Car Bodys, Lifelike Cars With Nascar Bodys, And Than Tony Srt Cars With Road Race Bodys With Slip On Silocones Tires Hope To See Lot Of You There Thank You. races will be at 1 pm


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*park lane hobbies*

races this saturday at park lane in dyer ind on us 30 1;00 pm start time dont miss out on the fun hope to see u there :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

HELLO RACE FANS THE RACES HAVE CHANGED FROM FRI MAY 29 AND SATURDAY MAY 30 NEW RACE DAYS R FRIDAY MAY 29 AND SUNDAY MAY 31 WE WILL HOLD RACES AT PARK LANE HOBBIES ON US 30 UN DYER IND 1078 JOLIET STREET OR US 30 HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE:wave: races will start at 1 pm rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

what time are the races on sun?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Looks like i will miss yet another race ! Summer / spring is great for weather but ..... i seem to have an overflow of stuff to do or take care of or family stuff. Oh well perhaps next time ????? :freak: *


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What are the store hours there? I'll be in Warsaw (near Ft. Wayne) Thursday the 4th and driving over to Illinois on the 5th (probably during the morning)

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Bob make sure you swing by and drop in on mark p. I ll be coming through the next week on way to the nats Best Al


----------

